# 10g Tiger Barbs (Photo & Video)



## tekno0o (Sep 6, 2010)

*Tiger Barbs (Photos & Videos) Update: Converted to Planted*

Love my Tiger Barbs, very hardy & fun to watch when they eat, Piranha-like frenzy.
Three of my many hobbies, photography/cinematography & aquariums.











YouTube - Tiger Barbs

I plan to do a nano aquascape Amano-style w/Cardinal Tetras later on to get acquainted with the art of aquascaping & care.
Once I'm comfortable I'll go all out ADA decked with either 90 or 120 long.
Can't wait to get started, as well as take pictures of the process.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

very nice


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

great pic and video. im not sure but the pic could be wall worthy


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I think that tiger barbs require a bigger tank IMO.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I just love your photo. And your tank is lovely, I like the way you bring out the beauty of one type of fish instead of trying to put one of each in there. 



mk4gti said:


> I think that tiger barbs require a bigger tank IMO.


When they are full grown it does seem like the tank will be a little small.


----------



## tekno0o (Sep 6, 2010)

I recently converted to a planted tank for my tiger barb tank.

Before:









After:









Hemianthus callitrichoides (Dwarf Baby Tears) - on rock & driftwood

Micromeria brownei (Creeping Charlie) - right

Hygrophila difformis (Wisteria) - mid to left

I'm using Tank Planters™ (Riparium Supply) pots for the stem plants for ease of scaping/rescaping in conjunction with gravel.
The heater & thermometer are hidden behind the background plants. My WaterPlant CO2 System & Drop Checker from GLA should arrive today, can't wait to get it set up.

The foreground with be left clear, but I plan on filling in the mid ground later. Also I may trim down the background plants a bit.

I really want to introduce some Amano Shrimp, but I know the Tiger Barbs will wreak havoc. I may transport my Tiger Barbs to another tank and replace with either Cardinals or Rummies with Amano Shrimp, but I'm still undecided.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just me, but I'd hold off on putting in CO2. Not because of the size of your tank or anything, just because those plants may not need it. I have a 75g that is low tech except for the lighting and the plants have gone crazy. The only thing I do is fertilize.

Good looking tank though.


----------



## megademon (Nov 17, 2010)

very nice tank. you must have some good camera cuz the pics look crystal clean


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Just me, but I'd hold off on putting in CO2. Not because of the size of your tank or anything, just because those plants may not need it. I have a 75g that is low tech except for the lighting and the plants have gone crazy. The only thing I do is fertilize.
> 
> Good looking tank though.


Can you grow HC without co2?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

snail said:


> Can you grow HC without co2?


Maybe not. Just seems like a lot for a 10g tank. Even still a DIY getting to 20+ppm CO2 may be a stretch. Although not sure how much baby tears requires.


----------



## tekno0o (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm on the High Tech side. 26w 6500k spiral T3, Pressurized CO2, Pfertz liquid Micro & Macro.

Plants are growing well and fast, just got some glosso and they are starting to crawl onto the wood/HC
HC can actually grow in a low tech/light tank, but it will just grow really slow, and won't be as lush, although there is a chance they may melt. Adding ferts will help a lot if going without CO2.

I will probably get more HC to fill in the gap in front of the wood. The glosso I will let crawl around it's general area.

I gave away my tiger barbs and got cardinal tetras. My four crystal red shrimps will be coming in today.

YouTube - Tiger Barbs
AquaTEK is just my SN for plantedtank forums.

My Barbs before I gave them away... Sad day...


















My new cardinals & glosso




































The camera used is the Nikon D3s.

Sorry for the large photos... was too lazy to resize. I'll probably resize them later.


----------



## DarkImager (Jan 10, 2011)

Awsome tank! What kind of filtration system is that and what's the outtake like?


----------

